# Does my cat feel lonely? Should I get him a companion?



## yhf515 (Jun 27, 2006)

I adopted a 2 year old male tabby from a local shelter. I named him Ming Ming. He is really pretty and sweet. It’s just Ming Ming and me at home. I work 8 to 5, and Ming Ming follows me every second like a puppy after I get home from work. I don’t know if he feels lonely during the day time. I’m going to start taking evening classes every week night and whole day on Saturday soon. That means Ming Ming will spend more time alone at home. I’m not sure if Ming Ming will feel lonely, but I feel guilty about leaving him alone for so long already. He is really timid, but very affectionate once he gets to know you. I’m considering adopting another cat to be Ming Ming’s companion, but I don’t know if Ming Ming would welcome a new partner. He was a loner at the shelter, always hiding in a corning and slept most of the time on the days I visited him at the shelter. After 5 months with me, he is not afraid of strangers any more, but he is still pretty timid and quiet in general. I’m thinking maybe a young kitten will keep him more active and emotionally healthier? Or should I adopt another quiet cat so that they can get along? Any suggestions are welcome! Thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I go back and forth about the same thing, and what was suggested to me is fostering a cat from a local shelter. I'm not sure how it works, maybe someone else can jump in and explain it, but from what I understand, if it doesn't work out, you can return the cat. Ming Ming sounds so much like Cinderella. :lol:


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I am in the same situation with you. I work from 8-4:30 Monday to Friday every week. My cat Scamper is left alone then, as well as anytime on the weekend if i go out shopping or out with friends for a few hours. I thought about getting him another kitty.

Scamper seems to be really protective over me and gets jelious when my boyfriend is around. He even hissed at him once when he frightened me by accident. So i dont think he would like another cat getting my attention too.


----------



## tabby1436 (Jun 25, 2006)

I adopted a 1 1/2 yr old tabby he's large sized 12 pounds a year ago, he's like a big cuddly teddy bear but doesnt play much on his own, like you i am gone to work and he is alone, so he'd follow me around like a puppy in evenings\weekends. 

A year passes and i begin to feel *guilt* i was looking for another kitty about his age (by then 2 1/2 yrs old) to keep him company and play with

At the shelter a grey kitty stole my heart, at first I thought he was younger than my tabby since the grey kitty was much smaller, he's medium size just 9 pounds, but his card read 8 years old

My friends said oh no! get a lil kitten! because the kittens were frisky in cages and the grey kitty was just sitting there like he was waiting for his owner to come back and get him, card read reason for being there "new baby" AKA his owner abandoned him after 8 years.

I adopted the grey kitty and he turned out to be quite the surprise package! He is friskier than my 2 1/2 yr old  loves to sit on my lap, snooze on bed, makes cute lil chirpy noises, plays fetch.

After a week seperated, i began to intro them, my tabby seemed frightened and hissed, while the grey kitty who's card said "gentle and a little shy" would stand there as if to say "are you gonna be my new friend" LOL

Its been a month and they now play together 

I would recomend you get a older kitten or if you can find mellow adult about your tabby's age would be best. I got lucky and found a mellow 8 yr old sweetheart.

Sometimes you just have to visit the shelter and go with your gut feelings, when you find the right friend for your fur baby you will know it


----------



## yhf515 (Jun 27, 2006)

> I go back and forth about the same thing, and what was suggested to me is fostering a cat from a local shelter. I'm not sure how it works, maybe someone else can jump in and explain it, but from what I understand, if it doesn't work out, you can return the cat. Ming Ming sounds so much like Cinderella. :lol:


Thanks for your suggestion! I'm going to the same shelter where Ming Ming was adopted tonight. I will find out if they agree to a trial period for a new kitty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good luck! Let us know what you decide. :lol:


----------



## yhf515 (Jun 27, 2006)

> I am in the same situation with you. I work from 8-4:30 Monday to Friday every week. My cat Scamper is left alone then, as well as anytime on the weekend if i go out shopping or out with friends for a few hours. I thought about getting him another kitty.
> 
> Scamper seems to be really protective over me and gets jelious when my boyfriend is around. He even hissed at him once when he frightened me by accident. So i dont think he would like another cat getting my attention too.


Thank you for sharing your experience. I wish I could read Ming Ming's mind, or he could tell me if he is lonely. He seems very happy to see me when I'm home. And he always follows me out of the door every morning when I go to work. I have to coax him back every time. And my mom told me when she came to visit, Ming Ming always waits at the door for me for an hour after I go out. He seems very friendly with my visitors. I will try to get him a pal.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

We got a tiny kitten for a playmate to Cookie. We got lucky so far, she's a little snuggle bug and loves to play with Cookie. 

Cookie absolutely hated her at first and would snort, hiss and spit simultaneously. He'd slap us with his open paws each time we ventured close enough to him. He was extremely jealous and knew that we were somehow to blame for the new kitty. :? It took a full month plus, before he'd be nicer to her and the rest of us. 

We have had the kitten (Ellie) for 4 months and they are now the best of friends. Cookie seems to appreciate that he has a racing buddy at night when we're trying to sleep. They use the upstairs and downstairs and a big race track and the furniture as obstacle courses to skitter noisily across. :lol: I often see them licking each other's faces and ears.

I guess what I'm trying to say, it's hard to tell what the personality of a kitten will be and if their's will mesh with your current kitty's personality. We are fortunate. The next time, I think I'd go with an adult cat if I was looking for a new cat.


----------

